# when did the flame room go



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

when did it go i've only just noticed its not there that used to be a good read


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

should still be there but you need to be logged in to see it


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Are you logged in?

Only visible when you're logged in


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah im logged in but still cant see :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Wierd cause its there!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

deffo there

viewforum.php?f=10


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

It's there for me, just under 'Other Marques'.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah thats where i thought it should be, the links just taking me to a blank page to, obviously something wrong at my end then


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

yey its back


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

26ash_tt said:


> yey its back


it never went away for the rest of us


----------

